# 1996 nissan maxima cylinder 5 missing



## neil_bartelt (Jul 6, 2006)

I have a 1996 nissan maxima that is missing under a load and during idle. I replaced the coil and the mass air flow sensor. It still misses. Does anyone know how to fix the problem??


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You did replace the correct coil, right? Just making sure.
What about the spark plug? Any noticeable wear?
Have you tried having the car running and unplugging each coil one by one to see if you could find the culprit that way?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

it's very possibly the fuel injector on that cylinder as well... do a bit more searching and see if you can isolate the problem.

what color is the porcelain parts of the spark plug when you pull it out? black and shiny? brown and shiny? white? black and sooty?

any damage to the end of the plug?

does the car run better if you squirt a small amount of gasoline into the intake while the engine is running?


----------



## neil_bartelt (Jul 6, 2006)

cylinder #5 is missing, it has 6 new spark plugs, and the injectors checked ok.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

What is/are the ecu cel code(s) you are getting?


----------



## LengyX (Sep 8, 2006)

Go ahead and run a compression test on it. If your car does not have compression its not use looking for a miss. You be wasting your time. When the miss was the compression itself. No use looking for a spark.


----------

